# How to ignore posters



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 2, 2008)

For those irritating and/or foul mouth posters (even me if you choose!)

The best way is to click on their name to the leftin a post. You will get their profile. In the bottom right you will see "Add/remove this user to your ignore list". 

Everything they type (or have typed) will not show. 

You won't be tempted to get into a flame war or have to cover your computer screen when reading this forum.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Thanks for thatTex. AS ALWAYS, good advise. Have a couple in mind......


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

ok well i guess i'm on the s---- list now ,, hey i know 2 also ,,let's see one is T and the other is G ,, JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    
Thanks Tex ,, i know most will read this post and others will ignore  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## hamdave (Apr 3, 2008)

RE: How to ignore posters



Tnx Tex,

I had not paid attention on the 'how', !!


73's


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Think about it. 

The two problem posters can post ANYTHING they want to. All I see is a blank post. If the moderators want to read their crappy posts, that's their problem. I don't want to.

If EVERYONE 'ignored' them, it would be like setting them down on that tall rock structure in Monument Valley in Utah.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Hey tex, I didn't click on the bad link so I guess I ignored it and the poster.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

1st time ever, but I've placed two names on ignore list.  How sad its gotten to this. Thanks friends and I hope we can get back tohaving some fun and helping each other....lord knows I need help.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

well my 1st time to.  Got one on the list and hope I don't have to do it again. Thanks TC


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

It's a shame it has come to this. Just proves a few bad apples can ruin a forum. I have been a member of this forum for years. And have had a few disagreements with members, but not once have I ever got to the point where I would just turn off a posters opinion. Lets not let two posters ruin our fun on this forum. The advice and opinion on this board have been priceless. Lets just delete the bad posters and get back to what makes this a great site. Sound advice by some very experienced people. Opinions, which everyone has. And a ton of BS and poking fun. If you feel like you don't want to participate, well there are other forums out there and don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Hey Butch, did you get your slideout working?  We talked about it one night in the Chat Room.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Sure did Ken. Sorry I should have got back with you. Sure going to miss not making it to the open house. But will not have a excuse next year !!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Your welcome to drop by anytime.  Glad your slide problem got worked out.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

For those irritating and/or foul mouth posters (even me if you choose!)

The best way is to click on their name to the left in a post. You will get their profile. In the bottom right you will see "Add/remove this user to your ignore list". 

Everything they type (or have typed) will not show. 

You won't be tempted to get into a flame war or have to cover your computer screen when reading this forum.

Think about it. 

The two problem posters can post ANYTHING they want to. All I see is a blank post. If the moderators want to read their crappy posts, that's their problem. I don't want to. 

If EVERYONE 'ignored' them, it would be like setting them down on that tall rock structure in Monument Valley in Utah.


----------



## oldhippie (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

 Say Tex,I'm probly one of those people that will be ignored.I ramble a lot.Then theres times I forget what
subject were talking about.Now what was the question?    
  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

hey John ,, don't sweat it ,, we all foget the questions ,, but we only ignore the ones that have more than opinions to say,, all of us (most) can take a little harassing ,, but when it get's personal ,, we hit the big RED BUTTON ,, the ignore button ,,, but don't u worry ,, i believe u'r not going to be on anyones ignore list    :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

730, what is a Little Harassing when it deals with you,, JK
GOD BLESS EVERYONE EVEN THE FOUL POSTERS,


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

OK dave ,, keep it up and u'r gonna be on my BIG RED BUTTON list ,, u'r pushing a little to far this time ,, and if u mention ONE MORE TIME that u'r temps are warmer than mine ,, THAT"S IT for u ,,,,,  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :clown: JK


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Rod if brodavid is bothering you, because you can't stand missing out on his good weather in MB, then the best way is to click on his name to the left in a post. You will get his profile. In the bottom right you will see "Add/remove this user to your ignore list". This works on any member.

Everything he types (or has typed) will not show. AND if you are getting nasty private messages (PMs) you can  send a PM to "cinnister" or "Webmaster" and they will put an IGNORE on that too!

You won't be tempted to get into a flame war or have to cover your computer screen when reading his forum posts. All you will see is a blank post.

Think about it. You won't have to use the BIG RED BUTTON ever again!

(Of course, I'm just kidding about mah friend Dave!  )


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

It seems like this is a football forum with all of the talk of flamming! Hopefully, I don't have to experience the trash talking.  I am coming on this board to meet new folks(RV' ers) and to get more educated on MH's, especially the one (Damon Challenger) I am about to purchase.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

We joke a lot and every once in a while someone's opinion isn't appreciated by someone else.  Usually we all get along really well. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

730, it was cold here saturday, does that make you feel better. it only got to 85.
God Bless you


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

85          ok ,, i'll let u slide this time ,, cause u did say it was colder ,,, but as of now ,, we are under a snow watch and a freeze warning ,, the last freeze of the year is spose to be April 10 ,, wait ,,, i thought this was gloabal WARMING ,, ,,, well it's only for one day ,, and then back into the 70's ,, i can live with that ,, u know  :laugh:    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

If it makes you feel better it is only 68 today and am having a nice drink of sassafras tea,
thanks Tex,
730, my son and I will help you at the campground get your rig prettied up for you, just send me the info and we will drive over to visit and w&w.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Yeah, Dave. Ya'll go over there and ask him a lot of questions while he is setting up! (Oh, please record it!  )

Be sure and ask him why they call it a 'black' tank and the other one a 'grey' tank.  And then ask him how good was his fuel mileage.  (Oh, please record it!  )

Then quietly walk away when he pulls the 'black' handle, but was so distracted by your questions that he forgot to attach that big hose to the sewer!  :clown: 

(I'll understand if you don't record that last one! :laugh: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

now ,, tex would i get distacted like that ,, i don't think so ,, now what were u saying ,, tex about the gray and black thing ,, i missed it ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :blush:

Dave ,, i'll let u know where we will be staying ( i'm not really sure myself) i know it's Pirate Land ,, i got the map ,, but have no clue where exactly i'm at ,, but u don't have come out and pretty up my MH ,, but u can come buy and sit a spell and i'll tell u all the low down on TEX    :laugh: ...
But i'll let u know when i'm in u'r area ,, and u off the hook for the temp thingy ,, since u got 68 degrees  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
And bty Dave ,, we may not even take our MH ,, my son just bought a 93 Airrex 36ft'r ,, and i think he wants to try it out ,, so better ,,, for me saves fuel  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## tbear1964 (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

I have an easier way.......ask about a Skamper slide in......212 views, no replies.  :question:   http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8215&posts=1&start=1


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Ted Williams? Are you THE Ted Williams? Why if we'd known that, there's no way we'd ignore you, Ted!  :laugh: 

That's probably not the RV at the top of everyone's list of owned RVs. I know it's hard to believe, but sometimes we just don't have anything to say.  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Imagine that  

A Texan without something to say :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

I've got something to say......and when I member it I'll say it. There!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

would that something to put in the record book a Texan with out words


----------



## brodavid (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

730, you are on will come by to chat and sorry Tex, I won't distract him as he is hooking up the electrical, now the gray and black
now that could be fun to watch from a distance,
JK

GOD BLESS ALL, 

I am going to go a drink me a glass of sassafras tea


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Time to bump this up to the top again since our latest incident ...
___________________________________________________________________

For those irritating and/or foul mouth posters (even me if you choose!)

The best way is to click on their name to the left in a post. You will get their profile. In the bottom right you will see "Add/remove this user to your ignore list".

Everything they type (or have typed) will not show.

You won't be tempted to get into a flame war or have to cover your computer screen when reading this forum.

Think about it.

A problem poster can post ANYTHING they want to. All I see is a blank post. If the moderators want to read their crappy posts, that's their problem. I don't want to.

If EVERYONE 'ignored' them, it would be like setting them down on that tall rock structure in Monument Valley in Utah.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

damn ,, tex u mean it's happening again ????    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## hamdave (Jun 6, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters



Don't worry about it Northern Buckeye, most of these folks jive each other in fun, and for the most part have good advice on

how,what to do for a lot of issues they personally have experienced. Hope you get the info you need, just ask!!


----------



## utmtman (Jun 6, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Yep never have needed to use this but I am going to be using it now.  Happily even.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 6, 2008)

Re: How to ignore posters

Must have missed something Tex.  We're on the road so you're in charge to keep the children seated and quite.


----------

